# Probleme de connection internet

## Dunn

Salut tout le monde

Voila g un probleme avec ma connection internet : 

Je n'arrive pas a accéder a des sites avec lynx, en fait g l'impression k'il me déconnecte quand j'essai d'acceder a une page web. Aussi apres avoir fait emerge kde, il bloque quand il faut dl un fichier a une adresse commençant par http (le fichier en question existe bien a l'adresse ou il va le chercher). Mais sinon j'arrive a me connecter a des servers irc avec irssi sans pb, le ping marche. Enfin voila koi.

Sinon g un modem ECI ADSL usb.

Est-ce que qq1 pourrait m'aider sivouplé ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

G po trop envi de devoir passer par mon "serveur" (win98) si je veux avoir une connection qui marche bien avec gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

C'est étonnant ton truc, t'es sur qu'il n'y a pas de firewall ou ce genre de choses?

Normalement tu devrais pouvoir surfer avec Lynx à partir du moment où tu peux pinger vers l'extérieur.

Est ce que tu peux faire du FTP?

----------

## pounard

ptete un probleme de recompile de lynx... ta essayé avec d' autres progs ?

----------

## dioxmat

j'ai aussi un eci usb, et ca marche plutot mal... mais pas a ce point :)

quelle version des drivers tu utilises ? tu as quoi dans ton /etc/ppp/peers/adsl ?

----------

## broschi

J'ai eu un probleme similaire sur un ordi avec Slack 8.0.  :Very Happy:  Je voulais d/ler le kernel, mais ca plantait quand il restait seulement quelques mb... J'y suis arrive en ftp et apres l'avoir recompille (avec une nouvelle carte reseau aussi) pu de prob.

----------

## tecknojunky

Si ton ADSL utilise le protocole PPPoE, tu dois baisser la valeur du MTU pour ta carte réseau à 1492 au lieu du 1500 par défaut. *Quote:*   

> # ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492

 J'ai ahouté cette ligne dans mon rc.locale.  Je crois qu'il est possible d'ajuster un paramètre dans le script net.eth0 mais je connais pas assez gentoo encore pour ça.

Un site intéressant pour tester ses paramètres de connexion:http://www.dslreports.com/tweaks

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Ca ajoute quoi exactement de baisser le MTU?

Surtout de si peu, je ne vois pas trop le gain qu'on peut en tirer...

----------

## Sleeper

RFC 2516 : PPPoE

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   The Maximum-Receive-Unit (MRU) option MUST NOT be negotiated to a
> 
>    larger size than 1492.  Since Ethernet has a maximum payload size of
> ...

 

Donc .. vaut mieux le mettre a 1492 ...

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Pourquoi alors ma connexion fonctionne parfaitement avec ce paramètre à 1500?

Je t'avouerais franchement d'ailleurs que ça m'étonne d'après l'extrait que tu as donné, d'après eux ça ne devrait même pas passer  :Confused: 

----------

## Sleeper

Ils ne disent pas que ca ne devrait PAS passer, mais que l'on DOIT le mettre a 1492 ..

J'imagine que sinon tu va fractionner chaque messaeg PPPoE sera fractionne en 2 frame Ethernet .. ce qui n'est quand meme po nickel non ?

----------

## Dunn

Alors en fait c t bien un pb avec le MTU.

Il fallait éditer /etc/ppp/peers/adsl et décommenter la derniere ligne ki met le MTU à 1432, g essayé avec 1492 mais ça ne marchais toujours pas.

Merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> Ils ne disent pas que ca ne devrait PAS passer, mais que l'on DOIT le mettre a 1492 ..
> 
> J'imagine que sinon tu va fractionner chaque messaeg PPPoE sera fractionne en 2 trames Ethernet .. ce qui n'est quand meme po nickel non ?

 

Je suis entiérement d'accord avec toi, mais est ce qu'on ressent une vraie différence au niveau de la connexion?

Je n'ai pas l'impression de sous-exploiter ma connexion ADSL...

----------

## Sleeper

 *Mat_le_ouf wrote:*   

>  *Sleeper wrote:*   Ils ne disent pas que ca ne devrait PAS passer, mais que l'on DOIT le mettre a 1492 ..
> 
> J'imagine que sinon tu va fractionner chaque messaeg PPPoE sera fractionne en 2 trames Ethernet .. ce qui n'est quand meme po nickel non ? 
> 
> Je suis entiérement d'accord avec toi, mais est ce qu'on ressent une vraie différence au niveau de la connexion?
> ...

 

Je sais pas trop, parce qu'apparamment rp-pppoe gueule si tu as pas 1500 dans ton MTU, mais donne

la valeur 1492 a ppp.

Donc en fait j'etais effectivement bien en 1492 ...

----------

## tecknojunky

La raison est que rp-pppoe ajoute 8 octets à la trame pour l'encapsulation PPP.  Ta trame de 1500 passe donc à 1508.  Puisque la trame ne passe plus (parce que ton MTU est à 1500), elle sera fragmenté en 2 trames, une de 1500 et une autre de 8 octets.  Certain routeurs sur le net n'aime pas ça du tout et vont rejeter ces trames qui devront être retransmises (seront rejetés de nouveau, d'où l'impression qu'on ne se connecte pas) jusqu'à ce que le délais soit dépassé (timeout).

Si tu baisses ton MTU à 1492, quand rp-pppoe ajoute les 8 octets, ta trame a la taille optimale de 1500 octets et ne sera pas fragmenté.  

Il arrive que 1492 ne soit pas suffisant bas, probablement à cause d'une manipulation des trames par le ISPqui fait qu'elles dépasseront  la taille de 1500 en bout de ligne.  Il semble que 1412 soit la valeur passe-partout.  Il y a aussi 1452 et 1460.  Personnellement, j'ai eu 2 ISP PPPoE et avec chacun, une valeur de 1492 à toujours très bien fonctionnée pour moi.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Ouais c'est bien ce que j'avais compris du bout de RFC posté par Sleeper, le MTU est en fait la taillle de la fenêtre, mais à ce moment là ça devrait quand même ralentir le tout, avec les mécanismes d'acknowledge et cie.

Mais vu que cette valeur est celle qui est mise par défaut, pourquoi donc les routeurs ne l'accepteraient pas?

Et le MTU (Maximum qquechose) n'indiquerait il pas la taille maxi de trame que l'on peut faire passer par le support?

A ce moment là la fragmentation se ferait avant même l'envoi par le modem, donc plus de problême de taillle dépassée...

Bref, ça me paraît assez bizarre ce paramètre quand même....

----------

## tecknojunky

Ce qu'il faut comprendre, c'est que les trames envoyées ont toujours une taille inférieur ou égale à 1500.  Ce qui fait problème, c'est quand ces trames ont subits une fragmentation.  Pourquoi les routeurs ne l'accepterais pas?  En fait, la majorité n'ont pas de problème avec ces trames, seuls quelques-uns en ont et c'est la raison pourquoi il y a quelques site qu'on arrive pas à rejoindre si on utilise PPPoE avec un MTU de 1500.  PPPoE existe seulement depuis quelques années (2 ou 3 ans max) et beaucoup de routeurs sur le net dates d'avant cela et sont tout simplement incapable de traiter ces trames fragmentées.  Le pourquoi du quoi en détail, j'en sais rien.  Probablement qu'une recherche sur Google en révelerait d'avantage.

Sachant cela, il est évident qu'une fragmentation d'une transmission de 1508 octets en 2 trames 1500/8 est inéfficace.  Pour transmètre 8 octets, une trame de 1500 octets est quand même envoyée.  Alors, il est plus efficace de baisser la valeur du MTU à 1492.

Si tu veux vraiment savoir si ta connexion est vraiment utilisée façon optimale, essais le test dont j'ai fournis le lien dans ma première réponse.  Si ton MTU est à 1500 (sans l'option ClampMSS de rp-pppoe), tu verra que l'efficacité ne sera pas à 100%.

----------

## tecknojunky

Tiens.  Je viens de faire le test sur mon gentoo:

http://ny-monitor.dslreports.com/tweak/block%3A4128486?service=dsl&speed=1200&os=Linux&via=routerpppoe

Comme tu peut le voir, j'ai des choses à ajuster  :Wink: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

J'avais aussi fait le test justement :

http://monitor.dslreports.com/tweak/block:10d629b?service=dsl&speed=512&os=Linux&via=pppoA

A ce que je vois j'ai quand même des meilleurs résultats que toi (pas énorme, c'est vrai...)  :Smile: 

Mais la différence vient aussi peut être du fait que j'utilise pppoa...

Et en tout cas je n'ai encore jamais eu de problêmes d'accès à quelque site que ce soit   :Cool: 

----------

## tecknojunky

Ton rapport te suggère d'ajuster le rwin entre 5840 et 13140:

echo 13140 > /proc/sys/net/core/rwin_default > /proc/sys/net/core/rwin_max  :Wink: 

PPPoA et PPPoE c'est différent, mais je sais pas en quoi  :Confused:  (A = ATM).

Pour conclure, j'ai cru trouver que la raison des problème de connection avec le MTU à 1500 est que les trames trop grosses néccéssitent l'ICMP pour renégocier le MTU.  Beaucoup d'OP sur le net désactive ICMP sans aussi désactiver Path MTU Discovery  (qui réclame un ICMP).  Ça fais pas de sens de réclamer un ICMP et de ne pas les accepter par la suite.  :Question:   :Question:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Est-ce normal que j'aie besoin de créer les deux "fichiers" ds le proc (ils n'existent pas...)?

Je pense que la différence entre pppoe et pppoa est que le premier est sur Ethernet et l'autre utilise l'USB. Mais j'en mettrais pas ma main au feu  :Smile: 

Pour ce qui est des acquittements de trame, je ne pense pas qu'il faille utiliser ICMP, c'est normalement inclus dans le protocole TCP...

----------

## tecknojunky

oups, c'est pas rwin mais rmem.  Les fichiers sont donc...

rmem_default et rmem_max

Tu paut aussi ajuster wmem_default et wmem_max avec la même valeur.

La référence:http://www.psc.edu/networking/perf_tune.html#Linux

----------

## Dunn

Apres un reboot ça na marchais plus, toujours le meme probleme.

Alors en fait il chargeait un mauvais modules (uhci k'il s'appel le mauvais modules). Il a suffit de faire au demarage modprobe -r uhci et hop c bon : je peux enfin surfer et surtout avoir un bo bureau  :Smile: 

----------

## Sleeper

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> La raison est que rp-pppoe ajoute 8 octets à la trame pour l'encapsulation PPP.  Ta trame de 1500 passe donc à 1508.  Puisque la trame ne passe plus (parce que ton MTU est à 1500), elle sera fragmenté en 2 trames, une de 1500 et une autre de 8 octets.

 

Je pense que c'est plutot que c'est parce que la trame ethernet est au max 1500 non ??? Parce que si je suis ton raisonnement, dans le 2 eme cas, mon MTU est a 1492, rp-pppoe rajoute 8 octet, ce qui donne 1500, qui est superieur a mon MTU(1492) et donc fragmente ...

Alors que si on considere la taille de la trame ethernet, on a :

1er cas: MTU=1500 : pppoe rajoute 8 octets => packet de 1508 octets, fragmente en 2 trame ethernet (car superieur a 1500). Pour chaque packet envoye, on a besoin de 2 trames ethernet ...

2nd cas: MTU=1492 : pppoe rajoute 8 octets => packet de 1500 octet, tenant exactement dans une trame ethernet => on utilise chaque trame ethernet au maximum de ses capacites.

Non ?

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Ca me parait pas mal du tout ton explication!

En tout cas ça expliquerait bien des choses...

----------

## tecknojunky

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

>  *tecknojunky wrote:*   La raison est que rp-pppoe ajoute 8 octets à la trame pour l'encapsulation PPP.  Ta trame de 1500 passe donc à 1508.  Puisque la trame ne passe plus (parce que ton MTU est à 1500), elle sera fragmenté en 2 trames, une de 1500 et une autre de 8 octets. 
> 
> Je pense que c'est plutot que c'est parce que la trame ethernet est au max 1500 non ??? Parce que si je suis ton raisonnement, dans le 2 eme cas, mon MTU est a 1492, rp-pppoe rajoute 8 octet, ce qui donne 1500, qui est superieur a mon MTU(1492) et donc fragmente ...
> 
> Alors que si on considere la taille de la trame ethernet, on a :
> ...

 

Pour faire simple, faut simplement savoir que ...

- le lien ppp0 est à l'intérieur du lien eth0

- pppoe ajout 8 octets aux trame ppp0 (1492) et que la somme des deux ne doit pas dépasser celle de la trame hôte (eth0) sans quoi il y a fragmentation.

- fragmentation = certain sites non-rejoignable (à cause d'ICMP je crois).

Comme j'ai déjà mentionné, je sais pas comment le pppoe est implémenté dans le noyau 2.4.x.  Personnellement, j'ai un routeur Linux sur lequel je me connecte et il a un noyau 2.0.39 et il doit donc utiliser le client Roaring Penguins.

RP possède une option nommé clampMSS et ça indique au module de faire la ré-écriture de toute les trames 1500 en trames 1492.  Donc, pas besoin d'ajuster le MTU de la machine dans ce cas. Je sais pas comment on peut faire ça avec le PPPoE du noyau 2.4.x de Linux.

----------

## Sleeper

PPPoE dans le kernel Linux est seulement supporte par rp-pppoe AFAIK, et j'ai lu que ce n'etait pas super top ... mais pas teste. J'utilise seulement rp-pppoe de facon normal.

Le fait que le lien ppp0 soit dans le lien eth0 explique bien pourquoi rp-pppoe gueule si on sette le MTU de eth0 a 1492 ....

----------

